# Grosse prise de tête pour choisir pour mon ipod



## Gatika (11 Novembre 2008)

Ca fait des semaines que j'y réfléchis je passe par tout les états d'esprit je passe au classic au nano au touch ou finalement je me dis que j'ai car prendre le iphone et ca dance et ca dance ... Si bien que j'aimerais avoir un avis communautère :

Pour mieux décire mes besoins voici un bref topo :

J'ai chez moi un mac pro sans wifi pas de carte aiport extrem et pas d'accès wifi non plus (cablé) 
Je fais régulièrement de la course à pied et j'utilise un vieux shuffle tout moche qui est en fin de vie.
Je pars 2 mois en thaillande et j'aimerais embarquer un max de musique avec moi (env. 8-10Go)

Itouch

Est-ce que ca vaut quand meme la peine d'avoir un ipod touch si à la maison on a pas la connectivité wifi ?

Pour le prix ne vaut il pas mieux de directement prendre un iphone ?

quel votre avis au niveau de la fragilité de ce produit ?

Ipod classic

Est-ce que la fin annoncée de la gamme ipod classic veut dire que ce serait un choix peu judicieux d'investir dans ce produit actuellement ?
Le disque dur est il compatible avec une activité sportive type course à pied.
Hormis les vidéos et la musique quelles autres choses pourrais je transférer sur mon ipod classic si celui ci est un appoint en tant que disque dur externe ?

Ipod nano : 

Ne trouvez vous pas cher comparé au classic cet ipod qui bien que mignon ne comporte que 8 ou 16 go ?
N'est-ce pas ridicule la taille de l'écran pour regarder une vidéo.
Qu'est-ce qui vous plait particulièrement dans ce modèle ?

Ipod schuffle : 

+ mini taille, aucun soucis pour le sport
- capacité
- on ne voit pas qu'on écoute

Vous en penseriez quoi vous ? J'ai de la peine à choisir et je pars dans moins d'une semaine tous vos avis sont les bienvenus, merci.


----------



## fandipod (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Pour ce qui est de l'itouch : 
Je trouve ce produit magnifique. En lisant ton post j'ai remarqué que tu voulais mettre énormément de musique, donc il faut qaund même acheté un touch minimun 16Go voir 32Go si tu aimes bien regarder des films. Car la lecture des films sur l'itouch es très agréable. En ce qui concerne la fragilité, mon père possède un itouch est en y faisant attention il est très solide. Mais bon le mieux est d'achété une coque. 
Pour ce qui est de l'ipod classic : 
Je possède un ipod classic est j'en suis très ravie. En ce moment sur le refurb il y a des ipod classic 160Go à un prix vraiment attractif. Moi je te conseille le classic tu ne seras pas dessus. Tu peux bien sur en faire un disque dur, stocker des photos et les regarder, mettre des podcast...http://store.apple.com/fr/product/FB145ZK/A?mco=MjE0NjE3Mw Voici le lien avec le classic sur le refurb.
Pour ce qui est du nano-chromatic : 
C'est un vrai petit bijou. Mais déjà je ne le possède pas, donc je ne pourrais pas donner d'avis précis. Par contre si déjà tu charges 8 à 10go de musique et si ensuite tu souhaites mettres des films(déjà pour regarder un film sur ça c'est quand m^me petit) tu n'auras plus beaucoup de place pour stocker des podcast ou des photos. 

Personellement je m'orienterais sur un ipod classic pour ton cas. Vraimentun très bon baladeur Apple


----------



## Gwen (11 Novembre 2008)

Le Classic n'est vraiment pas conseillé pour la course à pied, mais cela reste quand même un excellent produit avec une grosse capacité.

Les Nano sont sympa mais ne contiennent pas tant de musique que ça. Néanmoins, 16 Go, ça commence à faire.

Pour le Touch, oui, c'est utile même sans Wifi car l'écran est grand, il est agréable et la plupart des logiciels ne réclament pas une connexion WiFi. De plus, les HotSpot Wifi sont assez facilement accessible maintenant, donc ça peut toujours servir. Mais bon, as tu besoin de voir des films, des clips ou de mettre des logiciels et des jeux sur ton iPod

Pour ma part, vu ton usage, je pencherais pour un Nano car ta bibliothèque sera complète dessus, (tu parle de 10Go) et pour une utilisation quotidienne en déplacement et pour le sport c'est LE modèle idéal.


----------



## fandipod (11 Novembre 2008)

J'avais oublié qu'il devait courir avec son ipod... Donc le touch finalement est le mieux adapté..


----------



## rizoto (11 Novembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> J'avais oublié qu'il devait courir avec son ipod... Donc le touch finalement est le mieux adapté..



Essaie de changer de chanson avec le touch dans la poche le tout en courant...


----------



## Gatika (11 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai un peu l'avis de tous actuellement donc c'est pas évident de se décider d'autant que je suis un stress si je veux l'acheter avant de partir. 

J'aime beaucoup le nano mais ce qui me gène c'est que je le trouve assez couteux pour ce qu'il est : si on parle prix giga ca fait 12.5 euro le giga pour le modèle 16go. A contrario le ipod classic ca nous donne 2euro le giga c'est quand même une différence énorme vous ne trouvez pas ?

Qu'est-ce qui fondamentalement justifierai le nano pour une telle différence de prix selon vous ? Il y aurait bien mon usage périodique pour la course à pied c'est vrai mais je me dis qu'il doit quand même il y avoir des gens qui courent avec au moyen d'un étui adapté pour la course, j'ai parcouru quelques forum sela semble être le cas mais la aussi on parle du hdd qui n'est pas vraiment conseillé pour cela.

Quand au ipod touch c'est un magnifique objet mais comme inconvénient je trouve personnellement qu'il manque l'appareil photo. Actuellement comme téléphone j'ai un nokia relativement basique (6301) donc je me vois lors de mon prochain renouvellement d'abonnement opté pour le iphone 32giga pourquoi pas pour noel...

Voila je sais pas ce que vous en pensez en tout cas vos avis sont très intéressant merci.


----------



## theodore751 (11 Novembre 2008)

bonjour,
je ne croi pas que le iphone 32 gb existe
p-etre que je me trompe


----------



## Gatika (11 Novembre 2008)

theodore751 a dit:


> bonjour,
> je ne croi pas que le iphone 32 gb existe
> p-etre que je me trompe



Oui juste le 16


----------



## fandipod (11 Novembre 2008)

Pour l'ipod classic il existedes étuis pour courir!en tout les cas moi très content de mon iPod classic même si pour l'instant je ne cours pas avec! Je vous tiendrais au courant.


----------



## Gwen (11 Novembre 2008)

La pièce maîtresse du Classique, c'est son disque dure et celui-ci est mécanique, donc fragile. Ma femme vient de me flingué deux iPod en moins de 6 mois 

Donc si tu écoute ta musique tranquillement et que tu n'as pas le pas trop lourd en course, ça peut assez, mais si le Kit Nike n'existe que pour les Nano ou le touch, c'est bien que la mémoire Flash est plus conseillée pour la course.

Essaye de regarder sur le refurb store, il y a des nano ancienne génération a un prix intéressant en générale.


----------



## Duroc (11 Novembre 2008)

Salut

J'ai un Ipod video 30Go + 1 touch 8go. 
Comme dit prédémment : 
- pour courir j'éviterais les disques durs
- le touch est disons "plus évolué" que le classic. Le classic est clairement une techno en perte de vitesse par rapport au touch. Perso je préfère acheter un produit actuel.
- Avantage du classique : vraiment adapté à l'écoute de musique, reconnaissable comme disque dur par PC et MAC sans bidouille.

Mes utilisations sont assez complémentaire : le video 30Go est mon jukebox (dock, voiture) et me sert de disque externe occasionnellement.  Le touch est plus un genre de PDA multimedia que j'utilise pour plein de truc différents.


----------



## fandipod (12 Novembre 2008)

2 ipod en 6 mois?.....
C'est vrai que les disques durs sont fragiles. Mais regarde sur le refurb, il y a plein de nano 3ème génération à un prix vraiment attractif .http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/ipod/ipod_nano  Il reste encore 2 nano 8giga.


----------



## Gatika (12 Novembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> 2 ipod en 6 mois?.....
> C'est vrai que les disques durs sont fragiles. Mais regarde sur le refurb, il y a plein de nano 3ème génération à un prix vraiment attractif .http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/ipod/ipod_nano Il reste encore 2 nano 8giga.


 
euh .. je les trouves pas très beaux ceux de la 3ème génération, je pense, devant elle indécision que je vais me retrouver avec ça pendant le voyage :

:rateau:

http://www.kregle.net/userimages/ipod.jpg


----------



## Sly54 (12 Novembre 2008)

et pourquoi pas en acheter 2 ?

- un shuffle pour la course à pied (sur le refurb)
- un classic pour la zique et les films (aussi sur le refurb, le 160 Go est tentant !)


----------



## fandipod (12 Novembre 2008)

Oui mais bon ça fait quand lême un gros budget(enfin cela ne me concerne pas). c'est vrai que le shuffle est très utilie et pratique pour la course à pied.


----------



## Gatika (13 Novembre 2008)

Bon ben voila je me suis décidé après avoir pesé le pour le contre.

J'ai acheté un ipod nano 4G 8 giga neuf sur un site communautère suisse du coloris que je voulais (le vert) le type l'a juste déballé une fois et j'ai réussi à ce qu'il me le vende 180.00 chf (118 euro) au lieu de 229.00 chf (150 euro) du prix sur le store apple donc la compte tenu que j'aime cet appareil et que du coup je fais 22% d'économie j'ai l'esprit apaisé.

J'ai d'ailleurs aussi opté pour un adaptateur universel type celui qu'il vende sur l'apple store qui me sera très utile en voyage sans mac à disposition : http://store.apple.com/ch-fr/product/MB051ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA4NA&mco=MjIzNjgxNQ

Pour la somme de CHf 10.00 (6.5 euro) en lieu et place des CHf 35.00 (23 euro) de l'apple store ! Il fonctionne pour tous les ipod ca valait la peine de chercher un peu ailleurs comme pour beaucoup de choses dans les accessoires apple (ram, disque dur etc..) 

Me manque plus que le brassard pour courir et je suis paré pour mon voyage avec je crois un bel objet pour passé le temps et faire du sport.

merci à ceux qui ont participé.


----------



## fandipod (13 Novembre 2008)

Ok coool. Mais par contre pour l'adaptateur secteur il est bien signé apple?


----------



## Gatika (13 Novembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Ok coool. Mais par contre pour l'adaptateur secteur il est bien signé apple?


 
Non du tout c'est une marque libre mais qui selon les informations qu'elle donne permet de recharger tout type de ipod.


----------



## fandipod (13 Novembre 2008)

Je me demande si il recharge bien tout les ipod... enfin tu verras bien. Car les nouvelles version ne prenne plus en charge le firewirel. Est ce que le cordon usb est connecté en firewire ou en usb?


----------



## Gatika (13 Novembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Je me demande si il recharge bien tout les ipod... enfin tu verras bien. Car les nouvelles version ne prenne plus en charge le firewall. Est ce que le cordon usb est connecté en firewall ou en usb?



C'est un connecteur usb universel si au pire il marche pas avec l'ipod ce dont je doute fortement il me sera utile à d'autre fins.


----------



## fandipod (13 Novembre 2008)

Normalement cela devrait fonctionner, vu que le connecteur est un USB!


----------



## Gatika (14 Novembre 2008)

Petite question, vous savez si à la fnac ils vendent des brassards pour aller courir ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

Cela dépend peut être des FNAC mais j'en ai déjà vu aux Halles à Paris.


----------



## fandipod (14 Novembre 2008)

Il y en a sur fnac.com :http://telephone-gps-mp3.fnac.com/a...le-Apple-brassard-pour-iPod-nano-IV?PID=69705


Voilà bonne soirée.


----------



## Gatika (18 Novembre 2008)

voila j'ai reçu mon ipod nano, première impression il est très fin et l'alluminium qui l'habille lui donne une impression de qualité. Je regrette pas le vert au niveau de la couleur elle rend superbe. 

A l'écoute le son est bon, un bémol je trouve qu'en volume max ca devrait être plus fort au tiers du volume on l'entend à peine mais sinon je trouve qu'il rend mieux que mon précédent ipod.

J'ai pas encore visionné de vidéo pour le moment faut que je me renseigne comment faire pour le transfert de itunes à ipod pour la vidéo. 

En résumé je suis plutot content de mon choix et il va m'être très agréable pour mon voyage en asie.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

Gatika a dit:


> J'ai pas encore visionné de vidéo pour le moment faut que je me renseigne comment faire pour le transfert de itunes à ipod pour la vidéo.



iSquint encode tes .avi en mp4 pour iTunes très bien.


----------



## Gatika (18 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> iSquint encode tes .avi en mp4 pour iTunes très bien.


 
Oui je l'ai utilisé (isquint) vous saviez que le programmeur avait arrété ? J'ai heureusment trouvé l'application via un autre site.

quoi qu'il en soit mes vidéo sont sur itunes via isquint mais mon ipod me dit "aucune vidéo en l'état n'est transférable sur votre ipod" qqch dans le genre


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

Gatika a dit:


> Oui je l'ai utilisé (isquint) vous saviez que le programmeur avait arrété ? J'ai heureusment trouvé l'application via un autre site.
> 
> quoi qu'il en soit mes vidéo sont sur itunes via isquint mais mon ipod me dit "aucune vidéo en l'état n'est transférable sur votre ipod" qqch dans le genre



Tu les glisses bien sur ton iPod ? Tu es en syncro auto ?


----------

